# APIC Error´s und Lese/Schreibfehler



## kevkev (28. April 2006)

Hallo,

Also Ich hole mal aus...

Mein System: Debian 2.6.8-3-386
Mein IDE Controller: Promise ATA/100

Die Festplatte: 
[hde] 120GB Boot Festplatte, Maxtor
[hdf] 320 GB, Maxtor
[hdh] 200GB, Western-Digital

Ich bekomme beim booten von Linux in /var/log/messages lauter APIC Error´s:

```
Apr 28 18:31:16 localhost kernel: kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
Apr 28 18:31:16 localhost kernel: EXT3 FS on dm-0, internal journal
Apr 28 18:31:16 localhost kernel: EXT3-fs: recovery complete.
Apr 28 18:31:16 localhost kernel: EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data                                              mode.
Apr 28 18:31:23 localhost kernel: kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
Apr 28 18:31:23 localhost kernel: EXT3 FS on hdh1, internal journal
Apr 28 18:31:23 localhost kernel: EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data                                              mode.
Apr 28 18:33:20 localhost kernel: hdf: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekCo                                             mplete Error }
Apr 28 18:33:20 localhost kernel: hdf: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError B                                             adCRC }
Apr 28 18:33:49 localhost kernel: APIC error on CPU0: 00(40)
Apr 28 18:33:58 localhost kernel: APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)
Apr 28 18:35:19 localhost kernel: APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)
Apr 28 18:38:09 localhost kernel: APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)
Apr 28 18:41:00 localhost kernel: APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)
Apr 28 18:45:37 localhost kernel: hdf: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekCo                                             mplete Error }
Apr 28 18:45:37 localhost kernel: hdf: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError B                                             adCRC }
Apr 28 18:50:40 localhost kernel: APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)
Apr 28 18:53:26 localhost kernel: APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)
Apr 28 18:53:52 localhost kernel: APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)
Apr 28 18:55:12 localhost kernel: hdf: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekCo                                             mplete Error }
Apr 28 18:55:12 localhost kernel: hdf: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError B                                             adCRC }
Apr 28 18:57:16 localhost kernel: APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)
Apr 28 19:01:51 localhost kernel: APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)
```

Auch später beim händischen mounten von hdh kommen solche Error´s im Log vor.

Nun, das händische mounten funktioniert soweit, nun kann Ich auch von hdf zu hdh Dateien kopieren, aber nach ca. 20GB kopieren kann Ich nichts mehr auf hdh schreiben oder lesen.

Direkt nach einem umount und mount funktioniert aber wieder alles.

Der PC kann auch gut mal eine Woche lang laufen, ohne das ein Error kommt, aber nur wenn ich nicht große Dinge kopiere -> dann wieder Lese/Schreiberror.
hdf ist zusätzlich mit Truecrypt (.org) komplett verschlüßelt, also die ganze Partition.

Linux bootet zurzeit mit dem Startparamter "noapic", aber trotzdem kommen solche Fehler, da ich gelesen habe dass es helfen soll.

Das Western-Digital Diagnosse Programm, fsck und badblocks im ausführlichem Lese/Schreibtest bringt auch keine Fehler.

Formatiert sind alle Festplatten mit ext3 (mkfs.ext3).

Was meint Ihr? An was kann das liegen? Kann es sein das es am Kernel 2.6 liegt?

Hier noch meine `uname -a`:
_Linux server 2.6.8-3-386 #1 Thu Feb 9 07:17:13 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux_

Soll Ich eine neuere Kernelversion versuchen?

Danke mal im Vorraus .

Gruß Kevin


----------



## alois (2. Mai 2006)

Ich schätze deine Dateien sind zu groß, kann ext3 mit über 20GByte umgehen?


----------



## kevkev (2. Mai 2006)

Hab aber keine Dateien die größer als 5GB sind !
Mit 20GB meine Ich keine 20GB Datei.


----------



## alois (3. Mai 2006)

Ok, das hatte ich falsch gelesen... ext3 kommt auch mit bis zu 3TiByte großen Dateien zurecht.

Es scheint ein Problem mit deinem IO zu geben, versuch mal bitte ein
hdparm -t /dev/hdX auf allen Festplatten, evtl. werden die HDDs nicht richtig angesteuert.

Und les dir dann mal ein paar Sachen zu dem Thema durch, z.B. hier: http://linuxwiki.de/hdparm


----------



## kevkev (3. Mai 2006)

Hi,

Ich vermute sogar das die IDE Kabel kaputt sind.
Ich habe mir ein paar neue gekauft und werde die dann einbauen und testen.

Danach werde Ich das mit hdparam testen, danke .

Gruß Kevin


----------

